# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Website for downloading Russian words?

## Slowhand

Privyet everyone!  (I'm still learning) 
Does anyone know of a website that will allow me to download single Russian words?
For example:  I was just studying different uses of the English word: Good, in the Russian language and the correct pronunciation in it's various forms. 
I use Google Translate to listen to the words. 
If I click the listen button 1 time the word is spoken in a normal way.
If I click it again, the word is spoken more slowly..... BUT...I need it even slower. 
I'm missing very subtle nuances in pronunciation.  ::  
So I was hoping to find audio files such as mp3 or wav etc. to download the words, and play them in one of my media players at a slower speed so  I can learn it easier.  Does such a site exist that will let you download single Russian words, or very short phrases, in audio form???   ::  
This is an example: 
I type: 
English - Good Night
Russian - Спокойной ночи 
English - Good (alone)
Russian - Спокойной or доброй or хорошо 
But, I can't master the pronunciation any of the above Russian words, if I can't slow the audio down somehow. 
Ok, thanks for any help, if it's too confusing, I apologize. I will try to clarify anything you wish.

----------


## xXHoax

Hello! Congratulations on deciding to learn the amazing Russian language! 
Before I give some general advice on the topic, I'll do my best to actually answer your question: http://ru.forvo.com/languages/ru/ 
This site has pronunciations for all sorts of words and phrases ~spoken aloud by natives~. It is in Russian. You can try copy pasting words into <искать слово>, at the top right. 
Now I must say, I highly recommend against Google translate on many levels, most of all against its pronunciations. All of google translate is computer generated with imperfect algorithms, and then natives scan it for mistakes. The pronunciations themselves are very very poor.
It is very good that you are making sure to get pronunciations down for words. Pronunciation in languages can be a really hard part to learn. 
The site I revere more than any other on the internet is Wiktionary! It has a page (with accurate native pronunciations) for basically every word in most languages, 100% including Russian. Whenever in doubt, you can ALWAYS check there. 
You can start by googling the word you want plus wiktionary, for instance: 
рядом wiktionary 
and you'll get   https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/рядом 
From here you can just replace рядом [or whatever part after /wiki/] with the next word you want to learn about. =) 
Though it can prove very complex and difficult, the most direct and foolproof way to learn pronunciation is to go the "Wikipedia - Russian Phonology" page, and spend a whole lot of time absorbing and reading and rereading. 
And as always, I recommend all of this channels videos: https://www.youtube.com/user/russian...t=da&flow=list

----------


## Slowhand

Thank you so much for your generous reply xXHoax.  I visited all the sites you gave me.
Wiki was easy, and great to hear native human voices  saying the words.
I will have to spend more time on the http://ru.forvo.com/languages/ru/ site, just to learn how to use it.
I did a quick preview of the youtube videos, they look great too.  So it's forvo, I have to master.
Thanks again for your post.  ::

----------


## Serge_spb

1.jpg 
Slowhand you can listen to any word you type into Google.Translate. There is also some sort of transcription at the bottom ("spokoynoy") or you should learn how to use vocabulary ones  [спа`коиной]... 
I use it all the time for swedish, for example, and don`t need any additional sources. 
How your Ukrainian girl is doing?  ::

----------


## Slowhand

> 1.jpg 
> Slowhand you can listen to any word you type into Google.Translate. There is also some sort of transcription at the bottom ("spokoynoy") or you should learn how to use vocabulary ones  [спа`коиной]... 
> I use it all the time for swedish, for example, and don`t need any additional sources. 
> How your Ukrainian girl is doing?

 Thanks Serge, she's doing well.  She drives me crazy most of the time, she's a fireball.)))
Well it's a long long distance relationship.  We do the best we can, difficult sometimes, but I love her.  ::   ::   ::  ::

----------


## johngalt

Thanks for this info, every little thing help.  

> Hello! Congratulations on deciding to learn the amazing Russian language! 
> Before I give some general advice on the topic, I'll do my best to actually answer your question: http://ru.forvo.com/languages/ru/ 
> This site has pronunciations for all sorts of words and phrases ~spoken aloud by natives~. It is in Russian. You can try copy pasting words into <искать слово>, at the top right. 
> Now I must say, I highly recommend against Google translate on many levels, most of all against its pronunciations. All of google translate is computer generated with imperfect algorithms, and then natives scan it for mistakes. The pronunciations themselves are very very poor.
> It is very good that you are making sure to get pronunciations down for words. Pronunciation in languages can be a really hard part to learn. 
> The site I revere more than any other on the internet is Wiktionary! It has a page (with accurate native pronunciations) for basically every word in most languages, 100% including Russian. Whenever in doubt, you can ALWAYS check there. 
> You can start by googling the word you want plus wiktionary, for instance: 
> рядом wiktionary 
> and you'll get   https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/рядом 
> ...

----------

